

Simplest and most concise Twitter OAuth implementation  - rantfoil
http://twoism.posterous.com/a-no-bullshit-twitter-oauth-example

======
josephholsten
Way to build a short and beautiful step path to the land of Not Invented Here.
It's one think not to write a tutorial to using one of the well supported
OAuth gems. But you didn't actually commit to helping people either. If (and
when) someone finds a bug in your implementation, they won't be able to fix it
with a gem update, they'll just have to return to your gist for the lifetime
of their app.

On the other hand, you've done a beautiful job at showing how simple OAuth can
be. If I ever want to write a twitter client in Io or something, I'll
definitely be ripping off your (apparently still copyrighted) code to do it.

~~~
petercooper
_On the other hand, you've done a beautiful job at showing how simple OAuth
can be._

That seems to be the main reason for sharing the code ( _"unoptimized and ugly
code, walking you through Twitter's OAuth madness"_ and _"All I wanted was a
pseudo-code example of the steps involved in the auth process"_ ). Seeing it
laid out in a step-by-step piece of code helps you grok the process for either
building your own independent work or using other libraries. This is
pseudocode that just happens to be Ruby code too ;-) It's far too unstructured
for you to realistically be using verbatim in your app.

------
shadytrees
Just for fun, I thought I'd round it out by implementing the last two steps of
OAuth (sending the user to Twitter and exchanging a PIN for an access token)
since somebody else already did all the hard work :D

<https://gist.github.com/564687/>

~~~
twoism
Awesome, thanks! I'll update the gist.

